
Show HN: Chrome extension to control video speed on Netflix, Prime, Twitch, etc. - piyujai
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speedify-video-speed-cont/pldkddbkbcedophgedaeofceedjcaehl?authuser=1
======
huhtenberg
Perhaps the fact that your 10 preceding Show HN submissions of the same thing
didn't get much traction should be indicative that it's not a very good Show
HN material?

------
oppressedgf
How to time travel:

1) Go on Twitch.tv with this plugin and set the speed to 1.25x 2) ??? 3)
Profit

------
mzs
repo is gone:
[https://github.com/jaibalani13/speedify](https://github.com/jaibalani13/speedify)

